# Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch ....tun !



## Rußler (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute, wie ihr alle wisst, wird das gute alte Azeroth mit der nächsten Erweiterung zerstört/stark verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist zwar noch en Weile hin, aber jetzt meine Frage an euch : Was wollt ihr auf jeden Fall noch in der alten Welt machen?

Ich selber werde auf jeden Fall noch alle ZG Q's und alles rund um ZG erledigen, und alle Hydraxianer Qs.

und nochwas  : welche Gebiete werden euch besonders "fehlen" - und weiße jemand was mit Teldrassil passieren wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Rußer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (15. Oktober 2009)

Glaub, sowas gibt es schon als Topic - dazu im richtigen Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Oktober 2009)

nix wird mir fehlen.. ich freu mich auf alle neuen/alten/überarbeiteten Gebiete


----------



## Toraka' (15. Oktober 2009)

naja, ich spiel nicht mehr, will jedoch vor Cataclysm wieder anfangen...
dann werd ich zu fuss ganz azeroth erkunden, Cairne & co meine ehrerbietung erweisen...
oh mann, da wird man ja ganz nostalgisch...
achja, ich werd meine Bank aufräumen und...etwas einzigartiges aus allen gebieten sammeln...


----------



## CypherGirl (15. Oktober 2009)

*Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch...* Nem Ally in Southshore so richtig schön die Fresse polieren!

x
CypherG.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Oktober 2009)

Was ich erledigen werde, bevor Azeroth umgebaut wird? Hordlinge, jede Menge Hordlinge. 50k sollten es schon sein, mit Roxanna, bevor das add-on commt.


----------



## Dini (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier passt es auf jeden Fall besser hin, hab mal geschoben. =)


----------



## Schlamm (15. Oktober 2009)

ich mach gar nix mehr. Ich fang erst wieder an wenn cata raus ist.   hoff ich...


----------



## Mazar (15. Oktober 2009)

ich möchte noch lore master werden und alle questerfolge in nordend machen hmmmm joa und wenn ich dabei bin noch alle classic raids und 5er erfolge erfolge erfolge wie ich die hasse^^ und natürlich arthas in den hintern treten


----------



## Redtim (15. Oktober 2009)

ich werd (was ich zum teil schon gemacht habe) die gebiete alle ablaufen, und screens amchen.


----------



## Maschinenheath! (15. Oktober 2009)

Mir wird Donnerfels fehlen und cairne Blothhof



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (15. Oktober 2009)

Werde auch noch mal in Ruhe durch die Welt latschen hab da noch nen 42 Twink der weiter will


----------



## Mondokir (15. Oktober 2009)

Maschinenheath! schrieb:


> Mir wird Donnerfels fehlen und cairne Blothhof
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Donnerfels wird zerstört? Wär mir neu. Aber werde gerne belehrt. Es gibt noch einiges zu tun. Nicht nur der Erfolge halber. Kurz von Cataclysm werd ich auf jedenfall noch mal die "alte Welt" in vollem Glanz ansehen.

Ich werde auf jedenfall Cairne nachtrauern. Der alte, weise Taure wird mir sehr fehlen!

mfg


----------



## Eisenschmieder (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd auf jeden fall noch ne Angel tour durch azeroth machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (15. Oktober 2009)

Screens, Screens, Screens und noch mehr Screens

Zudem nochmal en paar von den alten "epischen" Momenten geniessen...auch wenn nur nachgestellt, nochmal BWL, AQ40 etc clearen, möglichst mit 40Mann :>
Auch wenns nur schwer verwirklichbar auf meinen Server ist, und es durchs Gear verfälscht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (15. Oktober 2009)

vor catha geh ich auf jedenfall nochmal ins Schlingndorntal. Ich liebe das Gebiet.
hoffentlich verändern sie das nicht zu stark.


----------



## Arosk (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd mir ein Bier gönnen und mich zurücklehnen.


----------



## Marvo666 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde in jedem Fall noch jedes veränderliche Gebiet abreiten, screens machen, insbesonderes vom Brachland und von dem guten alten Cairne Bloodhoof. :'C
Und ich werde OG und sämtliche andere Städte genau anschauen, einprägen und screens machen um später Vergleiche ziehen zu können. :>
Ich werde Thrall nachtrauern und Garrosh Hellscream mit /spit-Makros zuspammen. :'D


----------



## Nachtglanz (15. Oktober 2009)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Ich werde Thrall nachtrauern und Garrosh Hellscream mit /spit-Makros zuspammen. :'D



this ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkdriver321 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte noch versteckte Gebiete erkunden gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (15. Oktober 2009)

Noch einmal aufm Boden rumlaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


durch ganz Azeroth, oder zumindest nen Großteil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich werd ich noch 25 Quests fertig machen, damit ich die direkt nach Beginn von Cataclysm abgeben kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hoi,

ich werde Arthas in den A**** treten. Screens von der alten Welt machen, mich mit Gold zu decken und Blizzard flamen da sie einfach die Horde auseinanderbrechen lassen.

P.S. Mir wird Unterstadt fehlen (Nein, es wird nicht zerstört, da keine Undis nach Og dürfen denke ich net dass Tauren und Orcs nach Uc dürfen.)

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## -Migu- (15. Oktober 2009)

Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch.. 80 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Epic Ausrüstung tragen.

Kurzfristiger Plan: Entdecker-Titel. Kalimdor und Nordend fehlen noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (15. Oktober 2009)

Paladin auf 80 bringen, ist atm 72


----------



## Dokagero (15. Oktober 2009)

Icm ach noch in Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreich jeweils die 700 quests


----------



## Mergi01 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde:

(1): 81 werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(2): Frostgram looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(3): Höchst angesehener PvP-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(4): Kirby Kekse geben (>^-^)>

(5): Blutelfen im Strip-Poker schlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(6):Lustig werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (15. Oktober 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> *Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch...* Nem Ally in Southshore so richtig schön die Fresse polieren!
> 
> x
> CypherG.



wird nix!



Arosk schrieb:


> Ich werd mir ein Bier gönnen und mich zurücklehnen.



da sind wa schon zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nengo (15. Oktober 2009)

neuen horde char anfangen!
mulgore, durotar, brachland, steinkrallengebirge, ashenvale, tausend nadeln und silithus durchquesten! der rest dazwischen ist egal.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (15. Oktober 2009)

Was ich vor Cataclysm machen möchte ? Bzw tun werde?

Alles von Bankchar ins AH hauen weil ich Mats eh nicht brauch^^

Und dann noch die wegfallende Gebiete abquesten ums Flair zu erleben^^


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich will meinen Pala (atm 36) noch auf 80 bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am liebsten noch vor 3.3


----------



## Sarjin (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe ich bekomm bis dahin mein langzeitprojekt hin jede klasse auf 80 zu bekommen ^^. 200 und paar gequetschte Level fehlen noch von 800 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Raxon22 (15. Oktober 2009)

Noch mal ZG gehn,UBRS,die gebiete die zerstört werden noch mal ansehn


----------



## -*-Rask-*- (17. Oktober 2009)

Die zahlreichen Zonen erkunden.


----------



## Ardor11 (17. Oktober 2009)

ich werde ganz Bestimmt noch Probieren nach Gilneas zu kommen oder nach Hyial oder sonst halt noch überall hin  

vorallem von jedem Gebiet noch Screens machen   mir wird die alte Zeit fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (17. Oktober 2009)

also ich werde hochlord darion Mograin  um eine gehalts erhöhung fragen ^^ und den lichkönig in den a.... treten und blizz nerven biss bolvar wieder mit nachnamen drachenwill heißt XD


----------



## Balfragor (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mir noch alte Instanzen anschauen und das ein oder andere Gebiet durchquesten.


----------



## Myownlight (17. Oktober 2009)

Es wurde angekündigt, dass das Schlingendorntal MEIN LIEBLINGSGEBIET drastisch überarbeitet werden soll. Ich glaube, dass ich mich dort, mit meinem Paladin ausloggen werde am Tag vorm Release...

Hab das ca. mit 10 unterschiedlichen Chars durchgequestet Horde u. Alli.


----------



## Big-bang (17. Oktober 2009)

vor cataclysm möchte ich noch mein 67 mage auf 80 zocken denke das werde ich noch locker schaffen^^


----------



## Mirakulixxx (17. Oktober 2009)

Versuchen illis gleven zu bekommen und Donnerzorn zu holen ^^
Und vllt noch n paar t2 teile^^


----------



## Maine- (17. Oktober 2009)

auf jedenfalls paar mal dm gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gold farmen viel gold ! 

meinen dk und dudu mit episch fliegen zudecken

meinen hunter lv 36 und meinen warri lv 41 auf 80 spielen und ebenfalls mit episch fliegen zudecken^^


und vieeeeele screens machen


----------



## enci91 (17. Oktober 2009)

Mirakulixxx schrieb:


> Versuchen illis gleven zu bekommen und Donnerzorn zu holen ^^
> Und vllt noch n paar t2 teile^^



gute idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Oktober 2009)

Mein Vorhaben, was die Zeit bis Cataclysm angeht, beschränkt sich eigentlich gar nicht auf die "alte Welt".
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall:

- nach 1 Jahr PvE mal wieder PvP mit meinem Hunter betreiben
- dementsprechend EQ dafür farmen
- noch ein paar Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig bringen
- Das schon lange fällige Epic-Fliegen für meinen Hunter kaufen (habs mit fast jedem anderen Char eh schon)...mir fehlen nur gut 4k Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ZG Mounts farmen
- Berufe für meinen Hunter auf max. Skill pushen
- meinen 22er Druiden hochleveln (+20% XP-Bonus 4tw) und noch einigermaßen equippen
- Mindestens 1 Mal Arthas kloppen, wenns denn soweit ist

Hm jo, das wär im Moment erstmal alles was mir dazu einfällt. Die Liste wird sich sicher noch über die (noch lange) Zeit spontan erzänzen, aber das sind mal grob die Hauptziele, wenn man es denn so nennen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (17. Oktober 2009)

mhh... werd auf jedemfall noch versuchen "Meister der Lehren" zu packen und nen paar classic raid-erfolge...
joa würd mir sonst noch Donnerzorn holen, hat aber als Priest wenig Sinn xD


----------



## Teradas (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde bevor Orgrimmar stark beschädigt wird,nochmal ordentlich in Orgrimmar shoppen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne mal ehrlich.
Ich erkunde davor nur noch schnell die alte Welt,das wars.


----------



## Crosis (17. Oktober 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> ich werde Arthas in den A**** treten. Screens von der alten Welt machen, mich mit Gold zu decken und Blizzard flamen da sie einfach die Horde auseinanderbrechen lassen.
> 
> ...


du kannst mit jedem volk nach OG nur ein viertel wird rein für tauren und orcs sein...weswegen auch immer vllt ein spezielles ausbildungslager für den krieg gegen die allys^^ aber OG ist auf jedenfall für alle völker begehbar(wäre ja auch dumm der erfolg die kings von allen städten zu killn wird ja von thrall auf garrosh geändert und wenn die allys, wenn nur orcs+tauren reindürften auchnicht reinkommen ginge das ja net)


@TE: werde wohl ein weiter mit meiner gilde chillig raiden und sonst ma sehen screens verlieren sich leider immer auf meinem rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarh (17. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werde meinen Schami auf 80 hochzocken und schön viel pvp mit dem machen!


----------



## T!tania (18. Oktober 2009)

Vor Kata möchte ich noch...

...so weit es geht alle Achievements die danach vermutlich weg sind machen. Da ich allerdings 4 Chars habe muß ich wohl Prioritäten setzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...eine 80 Holypriest bekommen (noch 9 Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

...eine 80 MS- und/oder Titan-Kriegerin bekommen (noch 57 Level 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

...das T8,0 Pala Brustteil bekommen, sprich Ulduar10 clearen (10/14)

...ein vollständiges Priest T7 oder 7,5 bekommen (das Set hat einfach Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und dann eben noch paar Screens machen usw. das was viele vor mir auch schon geschrieben haben.


----------



## Domirex (18. Oktober 2009)

Möglichst alle Erfolge holen, die evtl. nicht mehr erreichbar sein werden. Und dann noch einmal langsam durch die Welt streifen.


----------



## Keksautomat (18. Oktober 2009)

Gold farmen für die Erweiterung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mir in der Beta schonmal die besten Farmplätze ausgucken, damits dann ordentlich (wieder) in der Kasse klingelt. ^^


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (18. Oktober 2009)

Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch...

-> aufhören mit dem Spiel... Um dann bei Cataclysm wieder mit neuer Motivation einsteigen zu können.


----------



## Deadwool (18. Oktober 2009)

Vor Cataclysm tue ich AION spielen. Falls es mir bis dahin verleidet ist, werde ich mir möglicherweise die überarbeiteten Gebiete in Azeroth ansehen. Da ich Jahre dort verbracht habe, ist für mich nichts mehr übrig was ich in der alten Welt vor der Erweiterung noch erledigen möchte. Die Flut kann kommen!


----------



## Powerflower (18. Oktober 2009)

eine zweite weltreise muss noch gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (18. Oktober 2009)

CypherGirl schrieb:


> *Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch...* Nem Ally in Southshore so richtig schön die Fresse polieren!
> 
> x
> CypherG.



Past gut ins schlotterevent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (18. Oktober 2009)

also ich werde keine screens machen, weils sie bbestimmt massig on google geben wird, zur not wennich wehleidig werde werd ich aufn classic priv server gehen oda so^^ naja mal sehen cairne werd ich vermissen. obwohl man bisher kaum mit ihm zu tun hatte, oder gerade deshalb.. ich will mal richtig an cairnes seite kämpfen, ich hoffe ja druff das irgendwann alle großén ereignisse und warcraft kampagnen zu hdz instanzen werden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab immoment eig keine laufenden kosten oda so, dennoch wollte ich vorher noch gold anfarmen, hab aba eig kb, nur wennich jezzt dailys mache  starte ich mit viel ins addon.. naja mal sehen


----------



## RetPali (18. Oktober 2009)

ins echte leben zurückkehren und auf cataclysm warten -.-


----------



## Maine- (18. Oktober 2009)

thrall und craine nochma killn hab ich gaaanz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd Gta 4 ballad of gay tony Daddeln und Modern Warfare 2 !! Und mich freuen das ich nie Geld für WOW ausgeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (18. Oktober 2009)

Meinen HdrO Char nebenher hochzocken um dann mit HdrO anzufangen.


----------



## Naho (18. Oktober 2009)

Noch nen Raid auf Alle Horlder-Städt machen und dann jede menge Screens von Cairne,Thrall etc.
Mir noch Sulfuras farmen, da es ja MC net mehr geben wird
Bwl,AQ40 clearen 
T10 farmen
Arthas kloppen
und weiteres^^


----------



## Mungamau (18. Oktober 2009)

Marken ohne Ende farmen, Meinen Pala auf 80 spielen und equippen


----------



## leckaeis (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommt ihr alle darauf das es in OG irgendwelche Viertel geben wird, in die nur Orcs dürfen? 
Totaler Schmarn, wurde alles schon in den Blizzard-Foren von Mitarbeitern widerlegt.


----------



## Bitialis (19. Oktober 2009)

Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch God of War 3 durchspielen 
sonst werd ich keine Zeit mehr dafür finden


----------



## Avenenera (20. Oktober 2009)

Alle möglichen Erbteile, und massig kohle sammeln um nen Worgdruiden hochzuspielen.


----------



## michael92 (20. Oktober 2009)

Meinen Jäger Twink auf 80 lvln!


----------



## Artherk (20. Oktober 2009)

vor cata möcht ich noch gern das nefarian achievment ham... mit meinem hunter


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich will Azeroth als Erster zerstören. Der poplige Deathwing kann mir nix *Bubble*


----------



## Barbossa94 (20. Oktober 2009)

Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch einen 80er Mensch Hexer verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (20. Oktober 2009)

Einen Gnom-Schamanen spielen.


----------



## metera (20. Oktober 2009)

vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch ... mh...

die gesamte alte welt erkunden bevor sie zerstört wird^^


----------



## 2boon4you (20. Oktober 2009)

Gladiator werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (20. Oktober 2009)

- Das Goldcap erreichen
- Einige Archievements machen, die man später wohl nicht mehr kriegt
- Equip farmen


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2009)

Screens von allen gebieten machen ...
Screens von den schönsten orten machen ( gibt echt viele )
ZG mount farmen
Mich entscheiden welchen char ich als main spielen soll


----------



## AutomaticHero (21. Oktober 2009)

Aufhören   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (21. Oktober 2009)

also ich werde auf jeden fall vorher noch :
1.Meinen Pala auf 80 machen
2.Meine 4 Hauptchars noch etwas aufwerten in Rüstung und Verzauberung und so
3.Endlich mal nen Bankchar erstellen^^
4.Mehr Rohstofe sammeln um ne menge Gold zu machen
5.Rohstoffe sammeln um schon sofort ein par Punkte zu machen beim nächsten Berufsschub den ich schnell erledigen will
6.Account Sachen für meinen Worg Jäger kaufen
7.eine Menge Leder sammeln um so meinem Worg Jäger schnellstmöglich auf hohem Lederer Skill zu bringen
8.Alle Alten Inis und Raids abschließen (nicht unbedingt mit allen Erfolgen aber zumindest einmal durch^^)
9.Einig eerfolge machen die hinterher wohl Heldentaten werden^^
10.Mal endlich Kalimdor komplett erforschen ^^


jo ich glaube das ist alles was ich so schaffen will^^


----------



## Membaris (21. Oktober 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> 10.Mal endlich Kalimdor komplett erforschen ^^



Jo das muss ich auch noch machen ^^


----------



## Rodulf (21. Oktober 2009)

mhh woher wisst ihr welche Raids nicht mehr existieren werden?

ZG-Mount noch nie gesehen, vllt. klappt das ja noch
Hydraxianerruf auf ehrfürchtig, die hälfe hab ich schon zusammen
die 2 Elemtiumerze die mir noch fehlen am liebsten selber looten und noch bisl T2 abstauben
Brut von Nazdomus auf ehrfürchtig farmen
Endlich das AQ40 Achievment machen

alle Questerfolge in der alten Welt abschliessen


----------



## Aratos (21. Oktober 2009)

...meinen Hexer auf 80 leveln und noch recht gut equipen.


----------



## Aratos (21. Oktober 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> 10.Mal endlich Kalimdor komplett erforschen ^^



<--- "Der Entdecker"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein Bankchar muss seine Bank mal aufräumen.

Mit meinem 17er Paladin will ich im 19er BG noch ein paar Köpfe rollen lassen.

Mit meinem 55er Schami will ich in brd noch die Prinzessin retten.

Mein Hexer-Main braucht noch die Knochen Angel aus den Angeldailys. (undead yeah^^)

Ich möchte unbedingt mit meinem 67er Krieger noch Naxx25 tanken.

*Dann hab isch fertig!*

mfg Dude


----------



## Nexxen (21. Oktober 2009)

Will ehrfurchtgebietender und Meister Lehren inkl 3000 quest abgeschlossen bekommen^^


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. Oktober 2009)

Vor Cataclysm will ich noch Meister der Lehren werden und Anschluss an den aktuellsten Raid-Instanzen finden. 

Seit ich mir einen neuen Main gemacht habe komme ich mir hinterherhinkend vor, möchte also zum Release auf dem neusten Stand raiden.

Sämtliche Archievments möchte ich auch noch vorher erreichen, bin gut dabei.

Und ja, bin so ein Erfolge-Jäger..


----------



## Cysiaron (22. Oktober 2009)

ich werde als Ork hinter dem wasserfall in Orgrimmar noch möglichst viele angenehme stunden mit rolligen trollinnen und kratzgierigen orkinnen verbringen wollen.
ist für mich der schönste ort im spiel.

hyal werde ich nochmal besuchen, mir höllschreis axt aus kara holen. 
hogger einmal klatschen und mich von ihm klatschen lassen.

und dann gibt es noch inis, die ich nie von innen sah.


----------



## Cruzia (22. Oktober 2009)

ich möchte alles entdecken den Titel holen und meinen kleinen dudu hochspielen


----------



## Mäuserich (22. Oktober 2009)

Die To-Do-Liste für meinen Alli-Pala (sortiert nach Priorität, oben = wichtig):

Meister der Lehren werden
Entdecker werden
alle Classic Dungeon- & Schlachtzugs-Erfolge hohlen
vollständigen WotLK Raid-Content clearen (Yogg und Algalon fehlen mir noch)
über 6.000 Erfolgspunkte kommen
komplette Bank mit 22er-Taschen ausstatten
mind. 25k Gold anhäufen
Ehrfürchtig bei allen Nordend und BC-Fraktionen, sowie ausgewählten Classic-Fraktionen werden


----------



## stefscot (22. Oktober 2009)

Hier meine kleine To-Do Liste für meinen Paladin-Main:

- die 100 Mounts fertig sammeln ( fehlen ja nur noch 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Meister der Lehren fertig machen
- zu Fuss von Beutebucht nach Exodar laufen und gaaaaaaaanz viele Screens machen
- Insel der Eroberung Meta-Erfolg fertig bringen
- Endlich ne gute Sunwell-Gruppe finden und den Kil'jaeden verhauen
- den Ulduar 10er Proto erkämpfen
- Arthas verhauen! 
- warten bis ich meine Draenei Paladina in einen Mensch umwandeln darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutdürster (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde 

-ne menge screnns machen
-alle classic inis und raids noch einmal clearn
-Meister der Lehren werden
-classic fraktionen auf erfürchtig bekommen
-ne menge spass haben


----------



## skyline930 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall noch Screens machen, gaaaaanz viele Screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich denk mal Server an denen Blizzard nicht beteiligt ist, werden doch an Beliebtheit gewinnen, alleine schon um einfach nochmal die alte Welt anzusehen ;D)


----------



## Philistyne (26. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde auf jeden Fall:

1.   Viele, ganz viele Screens von der alten Welt machen.
2.   Mit meinem Main das Todesstreitroß von Baron Totenschwur in Stratholme farmen.
3.   Meine gesamten Twinkies (spiele alle Klassen) für die Allianz noch ein wenig nach oben leveln.
4.   Meine Bankchars darauf trimmen möglichst viel Gold für Cataclysm zu sammeln.
5.   Mich wahnsinnig darauf freuen meinen ersten Worgen anfangen zu dürfen./ Auf Hordeseite meinen ersten Goblin^^
6.   Meinem Alli-Main noch den "Entdecker-Titel" bescheren.
7.   Meinen Hordies vielleicht auch noch ne Chance zu geben sie ein wenig nach vorne zu leveln.



   Des wäre es wohl soweit.


----------



## yxc.net (26. Oktober 2009)

Pause bis zum AddOn machen und dann mit einem Worg wieder die World unsicher machen.

yxc


----------



## WackoJacko (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde noch:

- meinen Main auf Arthas-Gearstand bringen
- alte Welt (vor allem Brachland) erkunden + screens machen
- mich mit Gold absichern
- Heirlooms für meinen Worgwarri sammeln 
- evtl. paar Oldschool Raids nachholen
- Arthas entweihen^^

 und natürlich am Tag vorm Release irgendwo im Brachland ausloggen um zu schauen was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

sämtliche Classicinis udn Raids machen
sämtliche BC-Inis und Raids machen
Meister der Lehren in Nordend werden.
Mit meiner Gilde noch n paar Erfolge holen :>


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2009)

...In Aion 50 werden und rausfinden obs doch spaß macht.


----------



## undeadmen (26. Oktober 2009)

to-do liste:

-Entdecker machen (mit screens)
-Epic flugskill kaufen , um gleich mit Cataclysm luftangriffe auf die horde zu starten^^
-Gold anhäufen (immer nützlich)
-Arthas mit dem Paddel eine drüber ziehen =)


----------



## Garthel (26. Oktober 2009)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bekomm bis dahin mein langzeitprojekt hin jede klasse auf 80 zu bekommen ^^. 200 und paar gequetschte Level fehlen noch von 800
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du Glücklicher...bei mir sinds noch 280, aber man hat ja noch genug Zeit. Auch wenn ich dannach bestimmt wahnsinnig geworden bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (26. Oktober 2009)

Alle alten Quests noch mit allen Chars machen für den Erfolg
Alle alten Raid instanzen machen die ich ausgelassen habe.
och da gibt es soooo viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde hauptsächlich mounts wie zB die beiden ZG-mounts oder des von Anzu farmen und mal hoffen daß auch mein main mal eins kriegt ^^. Ich hab soviele 80'er, wenn ich versuchen würde mit denen allen einigermaßen gutes equip zu farmen hätte ich für nix anderes Zeit mehr. Und wenn ich des dann erreicht hätte wäre auf einmal Cata da und die ganzen Sachen wären wieder fürn Ar.... ^^. 

Mounts sind halt was was dauerhaft cool ist ^^.

Und natürlich Kumpels beim lvln helfen !


----------



## Soldus (26. Oktober 2009)

Werde einfach sinnlos durch die ganze Welte reiten.... alle Länder noch mal passieren.... und ich werde besonders die Schönheiten von Winterquell und Tanaris bewundern. Sich einfach mal wie ein RL-loses Kellerkind aufführen, das WoW besser findet als das reale Leben.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Oktober 2009)

mein hexer auf 80 pushen  ( 21 )


----------



## Mindadar (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte unbedingt noch das t5 set zusammen kriegen.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

wieder anfangen^^


----------



## yxc.net (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wieder anfangen^^



Aber erst wieder zum AddOn und dann mit einer neuen Rasse, vorher sehe ich kein Sinn einen ganzen neuen Char großzuziehen.


----------



## Avenenera (27. Oktober 2009)

- Meine Magerin auf 80 bringen
- Berufe mit meiner Magierin auf max Skilllevel bringen

- Meinen DK halbwegs ausstatten
- Juwelfenschleifen/Bergbau mit meinem Dk hochskillen

- Alle möglichen Erbstücke für meinen Worgkrieger sammeln
- Genug Erze anhäufen um mit Schmiedekunnst/Ingi bis 450 durchskillen zu können

- Mit meiner Druidin genug Flasks herstellen um mit allen 4 Chars bis 85 durchzukommen

- 22er Taschen für alle 4 geplanten 5er sammeln, und zwar für Rucksack und Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Genug Kohle für "Fliegen in Azertoh" (bin ich mir sicher das sowas kommt um Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen) und episches fliegen für meinen Worgen sammeln

- Nebenbei noch WCIII DotA spielen

Das ist mehr als genug Arbeit, ob ich Arthas noch sehe ist mir daneben schon fast egal ^^.


----------



## Magexe (27. Oktober 2009)

...einen WoW Acc hacken und schauen wie er sich im Buffed forum ausheult bevor ich ihm seinen Acc wieder gebe!

muhahahaha ^^


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde in den Weihnachtsferien (vllt. au früher) ne Azeroth Tour machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich mach ich auch Screens! ( Gibt dann nen Blog auf www.netlog.com/Feuetodi)
Ich farme Ruf bei Sen'jin und hol mir die Raptoren.
Ne Woche vor Cataclysm versorg ich meinen Char mit Buff Zeugs, spucke Garrosh zu Tode, un mach nen Bye Bye Old Azeroth- Blog auf Netlog^^.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Aber erst wieder zum AddOn und dann mit einer neuen Rasse, vorher sehe ich kein Sinn einen ganzen neuen Char großzuziehen.


Ich meinte Acc reaktivieren, und meinen Dk Tank und Schurki noch etwas durch den Content bringen, bevor er der Vergangenheit anghoert.


----------



## xxhajoxx (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd wohl ingame videos machen von gebieten die mir sehr gefallen haben^^ und nebenbei mass screens


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich gehe in ein gebiet das zum teil überschwemmt ist und dan wo die stelle ist hinstellen und wenn cataclys installiert is gucken ob ich ertrunken bin ^^.
Vor dem ertrinken im alterac nen hordler übelst vermöbeln


----------



## Akathosh (31. Oktober 2009)

-Meister der Lehren werden. UNd wenn noch genug Zeit ist werd ich mich am Wahnsinnigen versuchen.

-Dabei die Welt bestaunen, die ich nie richtig erlebt habe.

-Mich etwas besser mit der Lore vertraut machen und wenn mir der Wahnsinnige doch zu wahnsinnig ist, andere Erfolge, bevorzugt alte  Schlachtzüge, wie AQ40, MC etc.

Damit dürfte ich gut beschäftigt sein, zu Arthas kann ich dann nach Cata gehen.


----------



## Linorate (1. November 2009)

Meine To-do Liste für cata

- alle Twinks noch auf 80 spielen (fehlen nurnoch 32 lvl)
- mindestens 100k Goldfarmen
- meine Twinks noch n bisschen equipen, damit danach das leveln auf 85 einfacher geht
- n Paar screens machen, als hät ich eh nicht schon zuviele Screens im Ordner
- mit Main noch das 310% Mount erfarmen
- den restlichen 5 chars das Epische Fliegen gestatten
- und wen das alles erledigt ist und der neue Aion patch draussen ist werd ich bis Cata noch nen char in Aion auf 50 bringen

Das wars erstmal


----------



## Christblade (1. November 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> - Das Goldcap erreichen
> - Einige Archievements machen, die man später wohl nicht mehr kriegt
> - Equip farmen


Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. Goldcap soll ja angeblich 214K und ein paar zerquetschte sein. 
Das ist leider falsch........

Goldcap liegt leider nicht bei 214,7k


----------



## Littletall (4. November 2009)

Ich hab noch keine großen Ziele..mein einziges Ziel im Moment ist es, endlich mal alle Instanzen in Nordend zu sehen. So vier, fünf fehlen mir noch.

Und mindestens einmal an einem höheren Raid teilzunehmen (vorzüglich Eiskronenzitadelle).

Aber danke für die Anregung, ich glaub, ich werd auch massig Sceens schießen der alten Gebiete.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2009)

Mir ist grad noch in den Sinn gekommen: Erbstück Schultern und das Mammut für Splitter d. Steinbewahrers kaufen...


----------



## Dietziboy (7. November 2009)

Ich würde mit meinem Mage gerne noch den Meister der Lehren schaffen, mir fehlen noch etwa 30 quests in Kalimdor und ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich die finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (7. November 2009)

Nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (7. November 2009)

Rußler schrieb:


> Hi leute, wie ihr alle wisst, wird das gute alte Azeroth mit der nächsten Erweiterung zerstört/stark verändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso? Weils keinen Spass macht?


----------



## Cold-Heart (7. November 2009)

Da ich noch nicht weiß, wie Screens gemacht werden, werde ich das bis Cataclysm lernen. Eine Sightseeing-Tour durch die alte Welt um Weltenbummler zu werden, und meinen Beruf skillen, skillen, skilllen.
Und mit meinem Twink auf jeden Fall doch das Schlingendorntal abarbeiten, nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, es wird verändert.
Bis dahin dürfte es soweit sein, ansonsten warten...


----------



## 1m2Pr04Y0u (7. November 2009)

ich werde leute flamen die falsch skillen, sockeln, kein leet verstehen, erfolge farmen wie zb entdecker oder meister der lehren, das einzige was die erfolge bringen ist dass pr0s sehen wie low man ist


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

1m2Pr04Y0u schrieb:


> ich werde leute flamen die falsch skillen, sockeln


me2


----------



## Wizzle (9. November 2009)

Thrall und Caine noch legen, wenn die wirklich abdanken.

Danach den Main auf einer Eisscholle zusammen mit Pinguinen parken bis CATA Kommt.


----------



## Raaandy (9. November 2009)

meinen pc bekommen damit ich wow installieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab rerollt also wenn ich ganz viel glück hab, schaff ichs mich für ne klasse zu entscheiden, und 80 zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solid92448 (10. November 2009)

Erstmal viel Gold farmen (10K+)
Dann bei sovielen Fraktionen wie möglich ehrfürchtig werden
Und zu guter letzt Arthas in den Arsch treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2009)

Cold-Heart schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht weiß, wie Screens gemacht werden, werde ich das bis Cataclysm lernen.



Ja juten Morgen mein Schüler!
Heudde lernen wir Screen z machen:
Janz einfach, drücke alt und Print ( bei mir steht da was von prt scr sys Rq)

So Kinners des wars jauch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordTobias (10. November 2009)

ich mach mit meinem mein noch meister der lehren und erkund die alte welt auserdem mein letzten twink von 70 auf 80 hoch zoken.


----------



## Tish (10. November 2009)

Mir die hörner polieren
Die Haare föhnen und die Hufe richten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich werde versuchen sämtliche Rezepte zu farmen die ich noch brauche, könnte ja sein das ein paar verschwinden oder woanders sind^^

Was man hat, hat man^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (10. November 2009)

Ich werde mit Cataclysm villeicht wieder anfangen. Habe dann zwar nur T7 und Todesbiss von Kel'thuzad 10er(Das war zu meiner Zeit ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), das wird dann aber trotzdem zum leveln reichen...Hoffe ich


----------



## ipercoop (10. November 2009)

- Mit Pala Eiskronenzitadelle aktiv raiden gehen
- Chopper holen
- Bisschen Gold aufstocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Schauen ob Archäologie irgendwas braucht , Erze , Kräuter - die dann farmen und 3 Stunden vor Serverneustart TEUER reinstellen und Gold machen
- Meinen Magier 80 werden lassen und wenigstens bissel raiden gehen


----------



## Vatenkeist (11. November 2009)

Loremaster Achievement zu schaffen

Chopper herstellen (sobald ich 5ok gold auf Tasche hab um danach nicht "arm" zu sein ^^)

Arthas legen und mit meinem warri twink pdok 25 tanken

hexer/magetwink auf 80 spielen

mats sammeln für meinen kommenden troll druiden um ingi/vz skillen zu können


----------



## Abell (11. November 2009)

...einen Char jeder Klasse und in beiden fraktionen auf 60 gespielt haben. Naja, hab ja schon genug durch, da geht sich das noch leicht aus.

Cataclysmus wird wirklich interessant für mich. Einerseits gefällt mir das Leveln bis 60 eigentlich am besten. Da habe ich noch nicht so das „Grind“ - Gefühl, dass ich nur einfach in den „Questgebernestern“ die Quests einsammeln muss um sie dann nacheinander abzuarbeiten. Und die wirklichen Kult – Quests (z. B. Stalvan, der vermisste Diplomat werden mir echt fehlen) gibt’s auch nur dort, ab lvl 60 werden die interessanten Quests nur wegen der Effekthascherei (Bombenabwerfen, lenken von Kreaturen...), nicht mehr wegen der Story so spannend.

Anderseits: Da ich am liebsten immer noch in den „alten“ Gebieten queste, kenn ich sie nun wirklich bald auswendig und da wäre eine Neuerung sicher interessanter ( und mit dem nächsten Addon kommt vieles das ich mir schon lange gewünscht habe.

Bin mal gespannt, ob Blizzard das questen in den Startgebieten wirklich so öde wie in den beiden letzten Addons gestalten wird.


----------



## Vrocas (11. November 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> this !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immer diese langweiligen pveler...
Nunja, ich will auf jedenfall noch die Erkundungs Erfolge einheimßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stargat (14. November 2009)

Ich werd mir vor Cata noch Quel'Delar, Might of the Faithful holen.

mfg Philonius


----------



## leckaeis (15. November 2009)

Irgendeinen Twink auf 80 bringen.


----------



## Kontext (15. November 2009)

Ich habe mir bis zum nächsten AddOn gar nichts vorgenommen und gerade das gefällt mir so an Cataclysm. :-)
Diese Erweiterung scheint mir grundlegend darauf ausgelegt zu sein, das Spiel noch einmal "von null zu beginnen", weswegen ich gar keinen Anlass sehe, meinen Charakter möglichst gut auszurüsten oder so etwas. Außerdem habe ich eine natürliche Abneigung gegenüber accountgebundenen Waffen (vorrangig, weil die meisten einfach total hässlich aussehen. ^^), weswegen ich nichtmal für die farmen möchte. Ich freue mich schon darauf, das Spiel ganz neu zu beginnen, ich habe nach wie vor die Hoffnung, dass sich ein ähnliches Gefühl einstellt, wie zu Beginn jedes neuen MMOs.

(Das ist sowieso eine ziemlich kuriose Sache, wie ich finde. Irgendwie sind die Betas von den MMOs, die ich bis jetzt getestet habe (Runes of Magic, Warhammer Online und Aion) immer wesentlich spaßiger gewesen, als das Spiel an sich. Alles ist neu, niemand hat von irgendetwas große Ahnung und Ausrüstung und Werte sind total egal, da man bei der Erkundung der neuen Welt jeden gebrauchen kann - das ist toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kersyl (15. November 2009)

1. Mein shamy auf 80 bringen

2. Mit meinem DK Thunderfury farmen.

3. einige mounts farmen(strat, ZG)

4. und viel viel mehr =D


----------



## myxemio (16. November 2009)

Meine To-Do-Liste mit meinem Main-Char (Mage):


*Folgende Heldentaten noch erreichen:*
Am Rande des Wahnsinns (Link)
Der Held Shattrats (Link)
Frostsäbler aus Winterquell (Link)

*Folgende Erfolge noch absahnen:*
Tierisch viele Reittiere (Link)
40 ehrfürchtige Fraktionen (Link)


Dann noch bestimmte "Klein"-Erfolge mit meinen Twinks



Was ich mir aber für meinen Schurken noch vorgenommen habe:

*Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers (Link)* (... einfach nur zum Styl und errinnerung an "alte Zeiten")
sowie
*Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth (Link)* (..... die Dinger haben einfach nur Style!!)


----------



## Waldmond (16. November 2009)

Falls jemand in Garadar (Nagrand) die Oma-Questreihe noch nicht erledingt hat, sollte dies auf ALLE FÄLLE nachholen. Wenn Thrall nicht mehr ist, wird er beim Abschluß dieser Questreihe auch nicht mehr nach Garadar kommen können um seine Oma zu besuchen (Ist ein richtiges Event).

Start:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=10044

Eine der schönsten Q-Reihen die ich kenne.


----------



## Bremgor (16. November 2009)

Mir noch mal ein paar Gebiete angucken. Zum Beispiel Brahcland und auberdine. Und ca. 2000g+ scheffeln, damit ich ein shcönes polster hab für cata^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. November 2009)

Das Wichtigste Habe ich Schon Abgeschlossen:
Meister der Lehren

Das war mir erstmal das allerwichtigste damit ich die Alte welt noch gut in erinnerung habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten Twinken und vor allem

Gold Farmen
Wer weiß was Blizzard sich einfallen lässt... Mounts für 10k Gold? ...


----------



## Redday (16. November 2009)

fehlen wird mir rein optisch fast alles glaube ich.
außer hässliche gebiete wie desolace.
ich hoffe nicht, dass alles grün und all der schnee verschwinden und azeroth zu einer verbrannten, völlig zerstörten welt wird.

ich möchte mir auf jeden fall noch den winterquell frostsäbler holen. denn ein feuerquell brandsäbler wird wohl nicht implementiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dazu noch alle rufe von fraktionen, die es vermutlich nicht mehr geben wird, auf ehrfürchtig bringen.
und wahrscheinlich noch den meister der lehren vervollständigen. hoffe dafür gibts nach cataclysm einen coolen, einzigartigen titel, für alle "veteranen".
"Redday, Weiser der alten Welt", oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlowerMEGApower (16. November 2009)

-Mich mit meinem dudu an Heilerits anstecken.

-Das Epische Schwert hollen das mit 3.3 kommt.

-Arthas gegnüber stehen und ihn mal aus seinem Kühlschrank was er Rüstung nennt rausjagen.

- Ach ja und diese verdammt Reitschildkröte fangen. 

-Und noch mal alle Orte besuchen dir mir immer ein episches gefühl der Gänsehaut über den rücken jagen.


----------



## Dropz (16. November 2009)

Ich will vor Cataclysm noch mit WoW wiederanfangen und auf 80 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wann ca kommt den Cata raus?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. November 2009)

was ich noch mache nix! zu erst nimmt Blizzard, die gute alte zeit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann zerstören noch die alte welt? da bleibe ich lieber auf lvl 80.....


----------



## Garnalem (16. November 2009)

Ich würde gerne noch bestimmte Ruffraktionen auf Maximum pushen z. B. Hydraxianer, Zulianer, Cenarius und auch gerne "Meister der Lehren", aber erst, wenn ich nähere Details zu Cataclysm habe. Nicht, dass ich mir jetzt noch die Mühe mache, ein paar Mal ZG, AQ oder MC zu besuchen und ab dem nächsten Addon gibts für die Fraktionen leichter Ruf z. B. durch MC Stufe 85 oder neue Qs oder was auch immer. Es wurde auch mal angedeutet, dass "Meister der Lehren" ab Cataclysm nicht mehr machbar sein wird.


----------



## Fellari (17. November 2009)

Noch einmal dem Wegekreuz nen Besuch abstatten. Danach reite ich nach Tausend Nadeln nochmal und schreie " Ihr sauft alle ab" und lache dreckig. Dann gehts nach Gadi und schleiße mit den Bewohnern ne Wette ab das alles Grün wird. Und am Ende danke ich Thrall für das was er für die Horde getan hat. 4 The Horde!


----------



## yxc.net (17. November 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne noch bestimmte Ruffraktionen auf Maximum pushen z. B. Hydraxianer, Zulianer, Cenarius und auch gerne "Meister der Lehren", aber erst, wenn ich nähere Details zu Cataclysm habe. Nicht, dass ich mir jetzt noch die Mühe mache, ein paar Mal ZG, AQ oder MC zu besuchen und ab dem nächsten Addon gibts für die Fraktionen leichter Ruf z. B. durch MC Stufe 85 oder neue Qs oder was auch immer. Es wurde auch mal angedeutet, dass "Meister der Lehren" ab Cataclysm nicht mehr machbar sein wird.



Fällt " Meister der Lehren " eigentlich komplett weg? 
Nur das es Heldentat wird, heißt ja nicht das man es nicht mehr machen kann. Oder liege ich da falsch?

ps. Halbwissen ist gefährlich :>

 yxc


----------



## Aratos (17. November 2009)

Mit Hilfe der Werbt-einen-Freund-Aktion werde ich jetzt noch ein paar Chars hochzocken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (17. November 2009)

Ich werd mir massenweise Noggenfoggers Elixier holen weil ich nicht weis obs das dann noch gibt^^ Und ich werd nach Grim Batol und in die flüsternde Schlucht laufen, weil ich mir das beim questen als Noob vorgenommen hab um zu gucken was dort ist.


----------



## Bellthane (18. November 2009)

Ich will vor dem Start noch den Meister der Lehren abschließen, da der ja in eine Heldentat umgeändert wird. Bin auch schon Meister der Lehren von der Scherbenwelt und Nordend. Rund 600 Quests muss ich noch machen um den Erfolg in der Tasche zu haben.


----------



## Falathrim (19. November 2009)

Ich werde niemals erreichen was ich mir vorgenommen hab...aber ansich sind das so

-Meinen rerolled Dudu auf 80 bringen und equippen und vielleicht ein bischen PvP machen
-Marken farmen und Erbstücke holen
-Noch 2 andere Chars auf 80 zocken und zu Farmchars umfunktionieren
-Mainchar in neuen Berufen hochskillen
-Meister der Lehren machen, Cenarius ehrfürchtig bekommen
-evtl. noch andere Fraktionen ehrfürchtig machen
-einen Protodrachen bekommen o.0 xD (Violetter vielleicht? Hängt davon ab wann Relese ist...naja okay...violetter nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-so viele Erfolge wie möglich machen
-vielleicht noch Twinks equippen

nebenbei:
mind. "Goldcap" erreichen. Also in den Minusbereich kommen ;D

EDIT:
Pläne geändert *g*

Dudu hochspielen
Direkt nen Menschen oder Nachtelf DK machen
auf 80 zocken und equipen
alles andere mit Dudu nebenbei machen
ALLES daran setzen Shadowmourne zu kriegen *g*


----------



## Mokassa (19. November 2009)

Auf jeden Fall alle Raids, Inis bis dahin meistern und dann vllt. nen Twink ziehen um nochmal die "alte Welt" zu begutachten um sie dann hinter mir zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und sonst ein bisschen PvP/Arena

Achja und mir vllt. nen DK ziehen um Shadowmourne zu bekommen und in If posen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Mokka


----------



## _Flare_ (19. November 2009)

50.000 Ehrenhafte Siege erreichen, 22.000 hab ich schon ... wird ne Menge Arbeit! ;P


----------



## LordKlobb (19. November 2009)

meine warri...erster char <3 3 jahre gespielt, bekommt shadow mourne...auf jeden FALL


----------



## Mungamau (19. November 2009)

Sehr, sehr viele Erfolge bekommen.


----------



## Glomslín (19. November 2009)

ich will meine beiden alli hunter aus dem ruhestand holen und equip mäßig auf vorderman bringen, neue brufe skillen

aber das wichtigste ist das mein kleiner orc hunter endlich nordend sieht und der weg is noch sehr lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (20. November 2009)

Kersyl schrieb:


> 2. Mit meinem DK Thunderfury farmen.



viel Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kansie (20. November 2009)

was werde ich tun .. ich werde auf jeden fall eine menge screenshots und videos per fraps machen. ich werd alles hochladen auf meinen Youtube account.
Ich werde Bloodhoof ehren... selbst wenn er angeblich ... naja ihr wisst schon.

Ich werde mir ein paar gegenstände kaufen von denen ich denke das ich sie nie wieder sehen werde. bzw ich werde sie mir Farmen. 
Ich will werde die AQ questreihe bis zu dem punkt fertig machen, an dem ich den gong schlagen darf. Ich werde warten bis ein neuer realm aufmacht und mir das silithiden mount holen.

da ich viele leute kennen die schon wotlk beta gespielt haben, Ohne das sie auf der WWI waren hoffe ich das sie in cataclysm wieder ein invite kriegen. Und wenn nicht werd ich mir genaue informationen holen über die beschaffenheit von einem gebiet. Zb. im brachland. ein paar tage bevor der cataclym losgeht werde ich mich in der heilen welt auf eine stelle stellen, an der in cataclysm eine schlucht sein wird....
damit ich beim einloggen gleich tief tief fallen werde und mir ein gm wieder raushelfen kann. HA! ...das nehm ich dann auch auf.


----------



## Dabow (20. November 2009)

Redtim schrieb:


> ich werd (was ich zum teil schon gemacht habe) die gebiete alle ablaufen, und screens amchen.



Hab ich auch gemacht und dabei " Weltenbummler " abgeschlossen


----------



## Zyparius (22. November 2009)

Ich werde mit meinem Jäger Athas in den Arsch treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nochmal nach Naxx 10 gehen und das Normale t7 abfarmen.


----------



## Minøtaurus (23. November 2009)

Mokassa schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall alle Raids, Inis bis dahin meistern und dann vllt. nen Twink ziehen um nochmal die "alte Welt" zu begutachten um sie dann hinter mir zu lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da ich zu 90 % meiner WoW zeit Twinke, seh ich permanent die Alte Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe unlängst Silberwald leergequestet, und ich stelle mir immer noch die Frage: Warum gibt es im Silberwald 2 versteckte Verzauberkunsthändler... 

Druiden und Pala fange ich auf dem neuen Server keinen mehr an, ich möchte ne Trolldruidin und nen Tauren Paladin haben darum warte ich mit den letzten Slots...

Aber ich glaube, ich werde kurz vor release (muss ich dann gleich nachsehn ob ich nicht eh einen gemacht hatte als ich da oben war), einen Screenshot von oben auf Un'goro machen. 
Wahrscheinlich mache ich auch noch die Quests während dem lvln in den Pestländern, ide mach ich einfach mit zu wenigen Chars...

Dann würde ich mich noch freuen, eine entsprechende LvL Gruppe für Scholo, DB, Untere und obere Scharzfelsspitze und Stratholme zu finden.
Achja, wenn wer gehn möchte, ich bin auf "Die Nachtwache" unter den Namen Ratzinka und Háss für diese Inis zu haben, ersterer ist n Heiler und der andre n Hexer... Horde
Der Hexer steht aber kurz vor BC also...


----------



## Imbageif (23. November 2009)

da ich nicht sone "erfolgshure" bin sprich mir die meisten achivements ziemlich wayne sind sind meine Pläne eher bescheiden. Ich will mit einem char den chopper bauen, von meinen beiden lvl 70chars einen minimum auf 80 bringen bzw auf jeden fall all meine 60er auf 70 oder nach lust auch höher zu bringen sodass ich sofort nach cataclysm release die freie auswahl hab


----------



## Minøtaurus (23. November 2009)

Imbageif schrieb:


> da ich nicht sone "erfolgshure" bin sprich mir die meisten achivements ziemlich wayne sind sind meine Pläne eher bescheiden. Ich will mit einem char den chopper bauen, von meinen beiden lvl 70chars einen minimum auf 80 bringen bzw auf jeden fall all meine 60er auf 70 oder nach lust auch höher zu bringen sodass ich sofort nach cataclysm release die freie auswahl hab



Klingt auch nciht schlecht, nur bei der Geschwindigkeit wie ich LvL, könnte ich mir vorstellen, welbst wenn ichs Langsam angehe, dass ich alle meine Chars zumindest die die ich vorhabe auf 80 zu bekommen... und dann?
Nun dann such ich mir nen neuen Server und fang wieder von vorne an. Weil und jetzt kommts, mit das LvLn in der alten Welt immer noch am besten gefällt


----------



## Teiby (25. November 2009)

Ich werde eine Kopie von WoW erstellen und dann erst das spiel installieren und dann geh ich auf privatserver und gleichzeitig mit der neuen version auf blizzardn server...so fehlt nix


----------



## Assari (29. November 2009)

Eisenschmieder schrieb:


> Ich werd auf jeden fall noch ne Angel tour durch azeroth machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo

mache ich auch^^ Is dann ne super möglichkeit Angeln zu pushen xD


----------



## Mäuserich (30. November 2009)

Da sich meine Addonpläne aufgrund einer umstrukturierung meiner Gilde geändert haben, haben sich jetzt auch meine pre-Cata-Pläne geändert:

alle Taschen (Char + Bank) gegen Haris Piltons neue 24er-Taschen austauschen
ne Menge Verz.-Mats lagern um gleich losskillen zu können
50k Gold auf Halde legen
alles rechtzeitg verkaufen was mit Cata seinen Wert verliert (Glyphenbücher, Epic-Gems, etc.)
meine ganzen alten 70er noch auf 80 bringen
mit meinem Main möglichst viele Erfolge machen die dann Heldentaten werden


----------



## Rasar (30. November 2009)

Kansie schrieb:


> Ich werde mir ein paar gegenstände kaufen von denen ich denke das ich sie nie wieder sehen werde. bzw ich werde sie mir Farmen.
> Ich will werde die AQ questreihe bis zu dem punkt fertig machen, an dem ich den gong schlagen darf. Ich werde warten bis ein neuer realm aufmacht und mir das silithiden mount holen.




Da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen das wirs du nicht mehr kriegen auf allen neuen Server sind die tore offen


----------



## TheDoggy (16. Januar 2010)

Hmmm....is ja schon etwas älter, aber da auf dieses Topic verwiesen wurde, hol ichs einfach mal aus der Versenkung! xD

Ich möchte noch
~ Zirkel des Cenarius ehrfürchtig
~ Holzschlundfeste ehrfürchtig
~ Klassischer Schlachtzugsmeister
~ Klassischer Dungeonmeister (Faulheit inc, dass ichs immernoch net hab! xD)

Meister der Lehren und 3k Quests hab ich ja wenigstens schon, kann ich da wenigstens faullenzen. x3


----------



## Eden Aurorae (16. Januar 2010)

Westfall &#9829;


----------



## Oronarc (16. Januar 2010)

*Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch...*meinen ersten Char auf Seiten der Allianz erstellen, diesen auf 80 hochspielen, mich dann jeweils eine Stunde in jede der Ally-Hauptstädte stellen und immer wieder "FÜR DIE HORDE!" rufen. Jedem Ally, der meint, mich dann ansprechen zu müssen, werde ich Tiernamen an den Kopf werfen.

So, dann werde ich es Euch gegeben haben!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Januar 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> *Vor Cataclysm möchte ich noch...*meinen ersten Char auf Seiten der Allianz erstellen, diesen auf 80 hochspielen, mich dann jeweils eine Stunde in jede der Ally-Hauptstädte stellen und immer wieder "FÜR DIE HORDE!" rufen. Jedem Ally, der meint, mich dann ansprechen zu müssen, werde ich Tiernamen an den Kopf werfen.



Endlich mal jemand mit vernünftigen Plänen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich beschränke mich auf Dunkelmond, Holzschlund und Shendralar Ruf


----------



## Cazor (25. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte mit meinem derzeitigen Main ein ZG Mount looten...
Versuche das jetzt solo seit über einem Jahr.



*Dazu meine Frage*: überall lese ich Andeutungen, daß *ZG mit Cataclysm verändert*, abgewrackt oder wie auch immer wird. Google hat mir keinen aussagefähigen Bluepost geliefert, zumal mein Englisch nichts taugt.

Strangle wird komplett überarbeitet, ja schlecht, obwohl man beim leveln schon immer auf das open-pvp-Gebiet geschimpft hat..

Aber *ZG, was soll damit werden?* Wenn jemand was genaues weiß, bin sehr interessiert, da es sich um eines meiner Lieblingsgebiete handelt. 06 mim Krieger getankt... bis heute gern dort. Bitte pm.


----------



## Meeragus (25. Februar 2010)

da ich kein laufendes ABO habe und das auch nicht bis zum Addon erneuer mache ich vor Cata viel RL ^^ ob und wann ich wieder anfange weiß ich jetzt noch nicht das werde ich dann sehen. Allerdings würde mich schon interessieren wie die neue/alte Welt dann aussehen wird. Immerhin habe ich ca. 4 1/2 Jahre gezockt und auch einige Twinks hoch gelevelt und kenne die Welt nur wie sie jetzt ist...naja mal sehn


----------



## Mindadar (25. Februar 2010)

Wollte vor cata meinen pala auf 80 kriegen, gesagt getahn ~.+ So nun will ich mit meinem Pala den Lichkönig tanken und fallen sehen, mehr will ich nicht erreichen


Edit: Und noch die hardmodes in Ulduar und pdok schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (25. Februar 2010)

Da es diesbezüglich leider noch keine Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich auch noch nichts tun, außer ab und zu mal in ZG, Naxx oder Stratholme rein wegen der Mounts.

Viele Erfolge, Fraktionen, Berufe, Rezepte etc. basieren auf der Alten Welt und bisher ist unklar, ob es bestimmte Fraktionen aus der Alten Welt auch wieder geben wird wie z. B. Hydraxianer (MC), Zalandar (ZG), Zirkel des Cenarius (Silithus+AQ20), Brut des Nozd. (AQ40), Thoriumbruderschaft (Sengende Schlucht+ BRT) oder Holzschlundfeste. Darum mach ich mir damit noch keinen Stress, da es sein kann, dass es einige dieser Fraktionen wieder geben wird und man bequem beim Questen oder Raiden ehrfürchtig wird. 

Ansonsten werde ich sobald es nähere Infos gibt, versuchen, die oben genannten Ruffraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen. Schlachtzugmeister der Alten Welt bin ich längst. Den Erfolg "Diplomat" möchte ich zudem gerne haben (Kurenai bereits ehrf.). Und weiter versuchen, Mounts zu farmen. Ob ich Meister der Lehren mache, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht fang ich damit an um zu sehen, wie gut oder schlecht (langsam oder schnell) das geht.

Wie gesagt, ich warte erst mal auf nähere Informationen. Warum sollte es nicht einige Inis, Fraktionen und Raids weiterhin - vielleicht etwas geändert oder auf die Maximalstufe angepasst - geben?


----------



## Scythe86 (25. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal den Titel "Kreuzfahrer" holen, damit ich mir das komische, graue Mount holen kann. Irgendwie finde ich die Turnier-Quests zu langweilig, als das ich mich bisher hätte aufraffen können :-°


----------



## Diclonii (25. Februar 2010)

Nichts wird mir fehlen! Mir ist die alte Welt leid.
Ich zock zzt. kein WoW und werd erst wieder anfangen wenn Cata released, da ich vor Wotlk aufgehört hab zu zocken wirds wie ein Neuanfang für mich. ;P


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. Februar 2010)

Frohes neues @all!

Ich will aus der Classic-Welt auf jeden Fall noch das epische Kochrezept farmen. Die Questreihe hab ich immerhin schon bis einschließlich den 3. Boss in BWL zu legen abgeschlossen. Jetzt bin ich erstmal damit beschäftigt Ruf bei der Brut Nozdormus zu farmen um deren Ruf von Hasserfüllt auf Neutral zu bringen ^^ . Hab da noch ein paar Runs durch AQ40 vor mir um den benötigten Ruf zu bekommen :-) .

Was mir in Cataclysm wohl fehlen wird ist der Blackrock. Er soll ja an und für sich noch existieren, aber er soll ja ausgebrochen sein. Demnach wird es die Instanzen im Blackrock wohl nicht mehr geben :-( .


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Hmmm....is ja schon etwas älter, aber da auf dieses Topic verwiesen wurde, hol ichs einfach mal aus der Versenkung! xD
> 
> Ich möchte noch
> ~ Zirkel des Cenarius ehrfürchtig
> ...


So, Zirkel is Ehrfürchtig, Holzschlundfeste hab ich schon angefangen, aber nach einer Runde um den See wieder aufgegeben. Bin grad nich in Grind/Farmlaune irgendwie... xD
Naja, aber neu hinzugekommen ist, dass ich vor Cata meine Schami auf 80 bringen und mit Schurke den Lich King tot sehen will!! Und endlich mal Uldu komplett durch, mir fehlen noch 4 Bosse. Und irgendein HardmodeDrache wär auch cool. :<
Und der Timelost, aber der existiert wahrscheinlich nach Cata auch noch.


----------



## Bighorn (25. Februar 2010)

Durch BWL springen und die AQ-Questreihe zu ende bringen.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (25. Februar 2010)

Auf jedenfall werd ich zusehen, das mein Magier Emmerich aus Azeroth verschwindet bevor es hochgeht. Er ist mein RP-Char und bei seiner riesigen Feuermagier-Klappe wird man ihm wahrscheinlich die Schuld geben^^.


----------



## Doncalzone (25. Februar 2010)

Mal eine Gegenfrage. Gibt es Erfolge, Raids oder Sonstiges daß man ab dem neuen Addon NICHT mehr machen oder erreichen kann?


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Februar 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Nichts wird mir fehlen! Mir ist die alte Welt leid.
> Ich zock zzt. kein WoW und werd erst wieder anfangen wenn Cata released, da ich vor Wotlk aufgehört hab zu zocken wirds wie ein Neuanfang für mich. ;P





Meeragus schrieb:


> da ich kein laufendes ABO habe und das auch nicht bis zum Addon erneuer mache ich vor Cata viel RL ^^ ob und wann ich wieder anfange weiß ich jetzt noch nicht das werde ich dann sehen. Allerdings würde mich schon interessieren wie die neue/alte Welt dann aussehen wird. Immerhin habe ich ca. 4 1/2 Jahre gezockt und auch einige Twinks hoch gelevelt und kenne die Welt nur wie sie jetzt ist...naja mal sehn


Für euch und alle anderen, die nicht mehr spielen: Es geht glaub ich in dem Thread um das, was man JETZT IM SPIEL macht bis Cataclysm rauskommt. Dass ihr nicht mehr spielt und nicht wisst ob ihr nicht mehr spielt und blabla interessiert hier glaub ich keinen so wirklich.

Ich bin immer interessiert an seltenen mounts und hoffe nach wie vor auf die aus Kara und/ oder Zul Gurub. Das Pferd vom Baron aus Strath hab ich seit 70, ist abgehakt, ebenso wie seit einiger Zeit blauer/ roter Proto, Meeresschildkröte etc.; aber an Nordend wird sich ja eh sicher nix ändern. Ansonsten wollt ich eigentlich noch den Zirkel des Cenarius auf ehrfürchtig bringen wegen dem Wächtertitel, trau mich aber an die Farmquests derzeit nicht so richtig ran. ;P Und ich würde gern auch wenigstens mal den Lichkönig zu Gesicht kriegen vorm Addon, aber ich denke das wird vielleicht wenigstens auf normal noch was.


----------



## Rincewinda (25. Februar 2010)

Letze Woche Ulduar 10 Protodrache geholt, fehlt nur noch Algalon.

Sonst PdoK25 Anoob killen (4/5) und ICC clearen (10er 10/12 ; 25er 7/12) ;D


----------



## Regine55 (25. Februar 2010)

Mein Goldbestand auf 50k aufstocken(atm 21k).


----------



## schoeni (25. Februar 2010)

noch etwas gold erwirtschaften
twinken (priester atm)
allen chars halbwegs gutes lvl equip erfarmen und 
wenn irgendwie möglich icc raiden und arthas umhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norfair (25. Februar 2010)

alle gegenden erkunden ^^


----------



## Latharíl (25. Februar 2010)

den 10er ulduar-erfolgs-drachen da leechen =)
arthas umhaun
noch bissi gold farmen


----------



## DerHutmacher (25. Februar 2010)

Meinen Schamanen auf 80 bringen, wird wohl machbar sein.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Februar 2010)

Mach einfach "Meister der Lehren" + die AQ (Lashlayer Kopf) Reihe. DA sollte dann soweit alles drin sein. ;O


----------



## DêstroArea52 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich finds immer wieder lustig wies manche anscheinend nicht kapiert haben.....

Das alte Azeroth wird immer bestehen.. und man kann noch alles genau so machen wie jetzt.

Damit man in das neue Zerstörte Azeroth kann muss man wie schon oft zuvor vermutlich Level 78 erreicht haben.

Bis dahin werded ihr auch nix von dem zerstörten Azeroth zu sehn bekommen.....

01-58 Classic
58-68 Burning Crusade
68-78 Wrath of the LichKing
78-85 Cataclysm

hoffe es schnallen nun alle.....


----------



## Padawurminator (25. Februar 2010)

nein, da liegts du falsch ! Das alte Azeroth bleibt eben nicht so wie bisher ! Ein Teil des veränderten Azeroths ist dann erst ab 78, jap. Aber auch sonst wird vieles geändert. Und das war nun offt genug von offizieler(!) Seite zu lesen.


----------



## D_a_r_k (25. Februar 2010)

Fail^^

Azeroth wird komplett verändert, nur einige Gebiete werden nicht so stark angepasst. Nichts mit altes Azeroth bleibt erhalten^^ 

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.s. Hoffe du schnallst es nun endlich xD


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. Februar 2010)

DêstroArea52 schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder lustig wies manche anscheinend nicht kapiert haben.....
> 
> Das alte Azeroth wird immer bestehen.. und man kann noch alles genau so machen wie jetzt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, dass ich dir das so sagen muss, aber deine Aussage ist definitv falsch!
Blizzard hat selbst gesagt, dass die Auswirkungen der veränderten Welt ALLE Spieler zu sehen bekommen, selbst die, die sich Cataclysm nicht installieren. Auch als Neueinsteiger wird man auf LvL 1 schon die neue zerstörte Welt sehen. 

Wenn sich die Welt also verändert, werden manche Dinge nicht mehr erreichbar sein. Und bisher wissen wir noch nicht, was sich alles im Detail ändert und was wegfallen wird. Es gibt bisher nur Informationen zu einigen Gebieten. Aber was z.B. mit den ganzen Fraktionen passiert wissen wir noch nicht.


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. Februar 2010)

Die Aq pre quest und die quests von tiron in den ösis und noch zul gurub für den erfolg classic dungeonmeister


----------



## Boforst (25. Februar 2010)

Na ich werde voll positiver Hoffnung auf die Veröffentlichung warten. Schaun mer mal. Bisher wurde nach meinem Geschmack das Spiel immer besser :-)


----------



## Frostbeule16 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich möööchte noch meinen Schurken auf 80 bringen , (atm 67)  um dann zwischen meinem Main oder dem Schurken auswählen zu können womit ich in Cataclysm durchstarte. Ich möchte mit meinem Main die GS Marke 6000 knacken, den Ulduar Protodrachen noch schnell holen, Goldbestand von 3k auf min. 10 k erhöhen,  und min. full unerbittlich oder zornerfüllt holen. Ausserdem noch das t10 set voll machen, schaut einfach zu geil aus fürn Mage ^^ 
Ich hab also noch a weng zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Langweilig wirds nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (25. Februar 2010)

Mir reichts, wenn ich bis Cataclysm meinen Schulabschluss hab, will ungern, dass das in der Lernerei auch noch raus kommt. Aber ich bin guter Dinge, ende Juni ist dann doch etwas zu früh dafür.


----------



## Tublerone (25. Februar 2010)

Alle Weltenereignisse Erfolge haben.

Mondfest ist ja sooo anstrengend <.< ich hoff ich schaffs noch.


----------



## zakuma (25. Februar 2010)

was passiert mit c. bluthufe?

nur classic dungeon master ;D

ich werde auch um nix trauern ist ein spiel ich bin offen für veränderung


----------



## Pennsylvania (25. Februar 2010)

Also mir wird ganz klar Dalaran fehlen... irgentwie isses ne tolle Atmosphäre da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2010)

*Wird man die Erweiterung erwerben müssen, um die Auswirkungen der Katastrophe direkt mitzuerleben?*

Wenn die Katastrophe sich ereignet, findet sie für alle Spieler statt, unabhängig davon, ob sie die Erweiterung besitzen oder nicht &#8211; die Originalversion von Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen wird nicht länger spielbar sein. Bestimmte Spielfunktionen wie neue Gebiete, neue Völker und die neue Maximalstufe werden aber nur für diejenigen unter den Spielern zugänglich sein, die die Erweiterung besitzen.





Offtopic entfernt, seid bitte nett zueinander.


----------



## quik'Silver (25. Februar 2010)

Cysex in Goldhain haben. 


(und ja, Arthas' Kopf rollen lassen).


----------



## PoPo (25. Februar 2010)

... meinen Gnom Krieger auf 80 bringen :-) Aber ich denk bis Cata raus kommt wäre ich dann sicher schon lvl 160 wenns denn so weit gehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (25. Februar 2010)

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall vor Cataclysm noch diverse Mounts holen z.B. den Raptor und den Tiger aus ZG oder den Winterquellsäbler.
Dann halt noch allgemein so Erfolge, die man sich noch so holen kann in der alten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tamîkus (26. Februar 2010)

hmm vor cata gehe ich noch auf ne screen tour durch die ganze alte welt


----------



## Cazor (26. Februar 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> *....
> Dazu meine Frage*: überall lese ich Andeutungen, daß *ZG mit Cataclysm verändert*, abgewrackt oder wie auch immer wird. Google hat mir keinen aussagefähigen Bluepost geliefert, zumal mein Englisch nichts taugt.
> 
> Strangle wird komplett überarbeitet, ja schlecht, obwohl man beim leveln schon immer auf das open-pvp-Gebiet geschimpft hat..
> ...



Keiner was genaues gelesen?


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Keiner was genaues gelesen?



offizielles dazu kenn ich nicht, aber denkbar wäre das es teilweise platt gemacht wird und von deathwings drachlingen bevölkert wird...fänd ich zumindest ganz cool. 

BTT: Ich werd mir auf alle fälle noch alle classicraids angucken die ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen habe und versuchen alle dropmounts aus classic zu kriegen. ZG tiger, den Hartz4tiger, Baronmount usw...


----------



## Yeyewata (26. Februar 2010)

Mein Schatz und ich wollen noch ein paar Musikvideos basteln und dafür auch einige Fleckchen der "alten Welt" in die Videos mit einbeziehen. 
Ein kleines Filmchen haben wir auch noch geplant.

Ansonsten wollen wir noch für unsere Mainchars das T0 erfarmen weil wir noch nicht wissen ob es das mit Cata noch zu farmen gilt. Finde das total schön das T0. 

PS: Wir sind auf einem RP-Server.


----------



## eaglestar (26. Februar 2010)

*Alle Twinks auf mindestens Level 58 bringen, um mit denen dann nicht die neuen Gebiete durch machen zu müssen
*auf meinen Goblin-Jäger freuen der dann in den neuen Gebieten questen darf
*mit meinem Main alle Kontinente komplett entdecken


----------



## UDKleriker (3. März 2010)

hmmm...was möchte ich noch vor Cata tun...hmmm.... ich befürchte nicht mehr viel. Ich spiele seit release und leider hat meine Motivation extrem nachgelassen und derzeitige neuen Inhalte hauen mich nicht mehr vom Hocker.
Ich werde also erst mal mein Char brach liegen lassen und auf das Addon warten...vielleicht bekomme ich von Cata ja noch mal wieder so einen richtigen Schub...Interesant hört es sich auf jeden Fall an :-)

Wenn nicht, dann warte ich auf WH40k Online, was defenitiv mein Weggang von WoW beudeuten wird. Aber erstmal auf die E3 warten was da dann offiziel gesagt wird


----------



## lordtheseiko (3. März 2010)

Mein wow abo kündigen....... *schnief*


----------



## ibbi (3. März 2010)

als moonkin afk in dala stehen!


----------



## Giwopti (3. März 2010)

Ich will versuchen mit meinem Main noch möglichst viele Erfolge in der Alten Welt zu bekommen, vielleicht gibt es die ja ab Cata nicht mehr.

Und meine Twinks will ich auch noch vorher auf 80 leveln.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. März 2010)

Oh, stimmt, vor Cata möchte ich auch endlich eine Meeresschildkröte am Haken haben!!


----------



## Russelkurt (4. März 2010)

ich werde vor cata noch meinen jäger, meinen mage, meine schamanin und einen priester-twink auf 80 bringen, sodass ich als letzte klasse, die ich auf meinem heimatrealm noch nicht habe einen worgen-schurken anfangen kann... und ich will auf jeden fall nochmal thrall und bluthuf besuchen und sie ordentlich vermöbeln, bevor ich mich mit bluthufs nachfolger und garrosh rumschlagen muss, wobei ich mich richtig freue garrosh endlich aufs maul geben zu können. und: ich will das vor-event mit allen meinen chars, die es machen können machen, bevor es durch cata verschwindet und dann gehe ich nochmal nach süderstade einen trinken, bevor das im meer versinkt.


----------



## madmurdock (4. März 2010)

Naja, ich überlege noch Meister der Lehren auf Hordenseite zu machen, aber bin momentan irgendwie wenig motiviert dazu. Ausserdem war das schon ne ziemliche Plackerei als Ally. ;P


----------



## Snatchel (4. März 2010)

Die Karazhangruft erkunden.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (4. März 2010)

Die alten Ruf Fraktionen auf max bringen. Ich habe erst mit BC Beginn mit WoW angefangen. Momentan bin ich dabei Hydraxianer, Nozdormu und Zandalar auf max zu bringen.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Ich will noch einen Magier auf Achtzig spielen und ausrüsten
I still want to play a Mage on Eighty and equip it


----------



## Threisch (4. März 2010)

Ich werde.. einfach garnichts tun^^ wotlk hängt mir so zum Hals raus


----------



## dedennis (4. März 2010)

ich hoffe die scherbenwelt fällt in tausend teile!!! kann sie echt nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## schmetti (4. März 2010)

Meister der Lehren will ich noch unbedingt machen


----------



## Koshdrago (4. März 2010)

wieder anfangen,^^


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

ich will noch meine Druidin auf Achtzig spielen
I'll still play my Druid at Eighty

Meiner Gilde noch neue Mitglieder suchen
My guild still looking for new Members


----------



## Crucial² (4. März 2010)

Werde vor Cata meinen neuen PC haben und dann wieder richtig aktiv zocken. Also Marken Farmen und gute Ausrüstung. Und vielleicht, wenns hinhaut, noch versuchen in die Gilden-Raid-Gruppe zu rutschen. Da die nicht sooo stark aufgestellt ist, könnte das sogar hinhauen.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (6. März 2010)

ich würde gerne noch ein Hexenmeister auf 80 spielen vor Cataclysm mal sehen ob das noch was wird


----------



## Miss Mojo (9. März 2010)

Cold-Heart schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht weiß, wie Screens gemacht werden, werde ich das bis Cataclysm lernen. Eine Sightseeing-Tour durch die alte Welt um Weltenbummler zu werden, und meinen Beruf skillen, skillen, skilllen.
> Und mit meinem Twink auf jeden Fall doch das Schlingendorntal abarbeiten, nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, es wird verändert.
> Bis dahin dürfte es soweit sein, ansonsten warten...




Du drückst einfach "Druck" auf deiner Tastatur und findest dann den Screen in deinem WoW Ordner. Machst Du ausserhalb von WoW Screens, so kannst Du mit rechter Maustastenklick und "Einfügen" den Screen zum Beispiel in eine E-mail einfügen!


----------



## Vrost (9. März 2010)

Druide: Eventuell doch mal ne Gilde suchen und mir als Heiler Raids ansehen. Vielleicht mal an PvP_Erfolgen arbeiten...
Magier: Meister der Lehren in Kalimdor...noch etwas mehr als 100 Quests 
Jäger: 79--> 80, Leder farmen, Respektvoll Orakel und dann Eier kaufen
Schurke: 76--> 80 und ehrfürchtig für das 450-Ingi-Chopper-Rezept werden 

Mal sehen, was davon noch klappt, irgendwie fehlt mir die Zeit...RL, Job und Frau und so...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slox (9. März 2010)

Ich werd meinen Schurken noch auf 80 spielen und viel PvP machen. Dann warten bis es rauskommt und gogogogogo Gladi usw.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. März 2010)

"Der Wahnsinnige" machen sowie Meister der Lehren und unbewaffnet hochskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Glaub das alte Brachland wird mir fehlen. Nur eins weiss ich: Desolace werd ich nicht vermissen. Schauen wie das neue Orgrimmar aussehen wird, wenns scheisse wird, werd ich das auch vermissen. 
Und ich werds vermissen, dass ich meinen alten jahrelang gepflegten Laufrouten nicht mehr nachgehen kann und jetzt bei nachdenken muss wo ich wie am besten hinkomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passierte eigentlich mit dem Schlingendorntal irgendwas? Habs vergessen. 

Unbedingt machen will ich noch den Meister der Lehren und alles entdecken.


----------



## Wowler12345 (13. März 2010)

Mal sehn was ich jetzt noch vor habe, ich wollte eigentlich Arthas legen aber da ich nun weis wie es ausgeht (storytechnisch) ist das jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr wichtig für mich. 

Meine Chars sind auch bereit für Cata und ich habe jetzt nicht mehr vor einen Neuen zu machen, da ich mir mit Cata einen Worgen/Goblin hochspielen werde.

Hat wer noch Ideen was ich machen kann? Ich probier vllt auch noch ein paar Sachen die Buffed vorgeschlagen haben.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## LukasKlinge (13. März 2010)

waaaaas? caine bluthuf nachtrauern thral nachtrauern?? sterben die alle oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte aufklären!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG Blóodlife


----------



## Wowler12345 (13. März 2010)

LukasKlinge schrieb:


> waaaaas? caine bluthuf nachtrauern thral nachtrauern?? sterben die alle oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Garrosh lässt Cairne töten, da Cairne Frieden will und Garrosh eben nicht, er sagt auch der Allianz den Krieg an, der Nachfolger von Cairne wird sein Sohn. Thrall wird neuer Wächter von Tirifal, und übergibt Garrosh das Kommando, also haben nun beide Fraktionen Kriegstreiber als Chef.


----------



## LukasKlinge (13. März 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Garrosh lässt Cairne töten, da Cairne Frieden will und Garrosh eben nicht, er sagt auch der Allianz den Krieg an, der Nachfolger von Cairne wird sein Sohn. Thrall wird neuer Wächter von Tirifal, und übergibt Garrosh das Kommando, also haben nun beide Fraktionen Kriegstreiber als Chef.



aha und wieso wird thrall wächter von Tirisfall? was ist mit sylvannas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Blóodlife


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

Ich will vor dem Addon noch einmal ganz Azeroth sehen und noch einige Twinks hochspielen.


----------



## Flyingfalcon (13. März 2010)

Ich will noch den Entdecker Erfolg machen, den in ganz Azeroth mir fehtl da ochn bissel ^.-. Sowie Meister der Lehren. Die alten Gebiete wie Brachland mag ich mir vor dem addon noch gerne einmal genauer anschauen, bevor das alles putt gemacht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Arresh (13. März 2010)

ich will arthas legen


----------



## baumthekaito (14. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> ich will arthas legen



wird wohl ein traum bleiben ^.-

nein scherz:


ich will ihn noch vorm 35% buff im 25er legen^^


----------



## Icelemon (14. März 2010)

ich mach ne große "fotosafari" durch azeroth, versuche den "Meister der Lehren" zu packen und vlt. den einen oder anderen twink spielen.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2010)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> this !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



this this!


----------



## Shaila (14. März 2010)

Ich versuche die letzte Quet die ich auch nur überhaupt habe in Azeroth zu beenden => AQ Questreihe

Ich versuche Wintersäblerausbilder und Hydraxianer auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen

Falls noch Zeit und Motivation da ist: Rabenhold auf 11999/12000, Shendralar auf Ehrfürchtig, Blutsegler auf Respektvoll und Dampfdruckkartell auf Ehrfürchtig. Wobei ich denke das die Zeit und vorallem die Motivation nicht dafür reicht.


----------



## Petrie (14. März 2010)

Mein Magier auf 80,Hexenmeisterin mind. auf 75,Todesritter auf 80, Druide auf 75-80 und Jäger auf 70 u.v.m. Und meinen Krieger wenigstens auf 70. Aber wahrscheinlicher ist alle erst auf 80 zu bringen.

Man kann ja munter Wotlk weiter spielen nur wird man dann wohl, wenn Catac raus sein wird, mit dem doungenfinder wohl lange nach
Mitspielern suchen um Marken zu farmen.


----------



## Þunraz (14. März 2010)

Ich werde einige Archievments farmen.
Beispielsweise muss ich noch zig Quests in der alten Welt machen (für den Meister der Lehren).
ICC 10er durchspielen.


Aber sonst find ich die alte Welt so wie sie ist einfach nur langweilig und ausgestorben.
Es gibt keinen Anreiz durch die alten Gebiete zu watscheln. Es fehlt einfach das epische Feeling wenn die Gegner so low sind,
dass man sie ohne Waffe onehitten kann.

Die Bäume sehen absolut furchtbar aus.
Die Quests sind teilweise absolut unlogisch und man muss immer wieder zurück zum Questgeber um den gleichen Mobs andere Gegenstände zu entnehmen.
Man bewegt sich im Zeitlupentempo fort.
Es gibt noch einige andere Dinge die ich aufzählen könnte.

Ich werde ehrlich gesagt später nichts vermissen (Ich hab alles mögliche schon gesehen und Hunderte Screenshots gemacht)
und freue mich schon unheimlich auf Cataclysm.

Gründe dafür:
Neuer 5 Mann-Content (!) und neue Raids(!!)
Grafische Aufwertung.
Logische Quests.
Phasing.
Neue Gegner.
Fliegen und Tauchen.
Usw.

Grüße vom Donnergott.


----------



## Merick (14. März 2010)

Ich werde noch zusehen das ich alle Legendären sachen im Molten Core bekomme.
Mir fehlt ja "nur noch " die rechte Fessel und das Auge von Sulfuras


----------



## sykee (14. März 2010)

der WoW sucht entfliehen....


----------



## Oogieboogie (14. März 2010)

Vor Cataclysm will ich noch all meine Chars auf 80 zocken, damit ich dann freie Auswahl hab, was ich weiter mache (keiner unter 60, priest/dk 80, warri, rogue,pala über 70)
Außerdem will ich mit der Gilde "The last journey", gegründet von der wowszene, die classic-zeiten rerollen.


----------



## bloodstained (16. März 2010)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> Vor Cataclysm will ich noch all meine Chars auf 80 zocken, damit ich dann freie Auswahl hab, was ich weiter mache (keiner unter 60, priest/dk 80, warri, rogue,pala über 70)
> Außerdem will ich mit der Gilde "The last journey", gegründet von der wowszene, die classic-zeiten rerollen.



Die Classic-zeiten rerollen? Na dann halt dich ran is mit Cata dann ein ziemlich sinnloses Unterfangen! 
Ansonsten würd ich auch gern noch den einen oder anderen 80er mein eigenen nennen, die letzten 2 Warcraft Bände zuende lesen, Arthas auf heroisch endlich umhaun :x , nochn haufen Erfolge holen, die es evtl zu Cata nichtmehr geben wird. Ja und halt nochn paar andere Spielereien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
bloody*~


----------



## Dropz (16. März 2010)

Ich will eig nurnoch Schrecken der Meere machen und meine Berufe hochskillen


----------



## Nebula5 (22. März 2010)

Ich werde mir noch den Winterquelltiger holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und den Rostigen Protodrachen.
Und dann ma gucken was noch so alles mit cataclysm verschwindet.


----------



## Salona (27. März 2010)

ich werd ein bisschen durch die gebiete spatzieren die sich verändern sollen


----------



## Ordischa (30. März 2010)

ich möchte eigentlich nur noch meinen 1. horde char auf 80 bringen ( taurendruide / tank ) auf alexstrasza. und dann mit diesem die neue welt erkunden. auf der alliseite habe ich die dinge die ich erreichen wollte und machen wollte erledigt


----------



## darkdriver321 (30. März 2010)

das alte hyjal wird mir fehlen, hat spaß gemacht, da herumzugammeln ^^


----------



## Zroxx (30. März 2010)

Ich werde versuchen vor Cata so viele Erfolge wie möglich abzuschließen die mit Cata verschwinden z.B. ruf bei den alten Fraktionen steigern usw. Was mir das Unterfangen jedoch viel schwerer macht ist die Motivation die oft fehlt ^^.Aber ich werd mich zusammen reißen und vor allem noch die 2 Erfolge "Meister der Lehren" und "Der Wahnsinnige" holn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GammaChief (30. März 2010)

ich werde die alten gebiete nochmal gemütlich durchquesten, mit meinem gestern erstellten orc-hexenmeister twink^^


----------



## Pusillin (30. März 2010)

Hydraxianer Ruf farmen...
Generell alles mögliche im Blackrock erledigen...
AQ-Szepterstabreihe machen...

Was soll denn mit ZG passieren?


----------



## DeathDranor (30. März 2010)

Ganz klar endlich Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj machen. Auch wenn die Raidinstanz vielleicht nicht überarbeitet wird will ich sie haben. Ich wollte halt auch den Pechschwingenhort und den Geschmolzenen Kern vor Cataclysm fertig haben weil die werden ja bearbeitet. Ansonsensten Equip farmen und Berufe skillen.


----------



## Redrak (30. März 2010)

also ich werd auf jedenfall nochmal thrall verabschieden und mit meinen chars aus og abhauen,weil garrosh alle schwachen mitglieder der horde aus og verbannt (schwache mitglieder=blutelfen,trolle und untote) nur noch tauren und orcs sidn dann willkommen!


----------



## Kizna (31. März 2010)

Redrak schrieb:


> also ich werd auf jedenfall nochmal thrall verabschieden und mit meinen chars aus og abhauen,weil garrosh alle schwachen mitglieder der horde aus og verbannt (schwache mitglieder=blutelfen,trolle und untote) nur noch tauren und orcs sidn dann willkommen!




Trolle wäre mir neu. Ansonsten würde ich noch das ein oder andere Lichbild neben Cain machen. 

Was ich mir bis Cata vorgenommen habe, ich werde meinen alten Jäger (noch mit full t1 und Hauptmann Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auspacken und auf 80 bringen. Das hat sich mein erster Raidchar wirklich verdient.


----------



## Pereace2010 (31. März 2010)

Ich werde:

- Mit meinem Druiden durch die Alte Welt reiten und jede Menge Screens machen
- Weiterhin das ZG Tigerchen probieren zu bekommen
- Meister der Lehren angehen
- Mehrere Ruffraktionen auf ehrfürchtig bringen
- Pausieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars


----------



## Kizna (31. März 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Ich werde:
> 
> - Mit meinem Druiden durch die Alte Welt reiten und jede Menge Screens machen
> - Weiterhin das ZG Tigerchen probieren zu bekommen
> ...




Falls die Beta jetzt tasächlich im April starten sollte, bleibt aber nicht wirklich viel Zeit für die Pause wenn du alles schaffen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheigan (31. März 2010)

> neuen horde char anfangen!
> mulgore, durotar, brachland, steinkrallengebirge, ashenvale, tausend nadeln und silithus durchquesten! der rest dazwischen ist egal.
> 
> 
> ...



ich will nen Fred eröffnen.


----------



## Itirian (31. März 2010)

Ich meine Freundin auf Heroic legen


----------



## Crush351 (31. März 2010)

Ich will einmal erfolgreich pdk10 machen..pdk 25 klappt ohne probleme aber bei 10 probleme pur :/


----------



## hardfanatics (31. März 2010)

hmmm ^^
1.Rl kümmern :-P
2.ICC endlich mal clearen ^^
3.Rl kümmern 
4.Morgends aufstehen und zu arbeit gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5.SA DsDs schaun ^^:-P(meno win)
6.Siehe punkt 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cya :-)


----------



## Chiichi (31. März 2010)

puh...einiges

das "wichtigste" für mich:

dudu auf 80 bringen
mit main nen raid finden für iwann mal 25hc arthas geh nur rnd zur zeit
dieses fast alle quests av
mehrere avs eig ^^
usw


----------



## Miný (31. März 2010)

Ich werde auf jedenfall noch versuchen ICC 10/25 und wenns klappt ICC 10/25 Heroic zu clearen. Bin grad bei : ICC 10 10/12, ICC 25 9/12, ICC 10 Heroic 5/12, ICC 25 Heroic 4/12...


----------



## Thraxor/Archiatus (31. März 2010)

Ich werden noch den ein oder anderen Ruf auf der alten Welt auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen und die ein oder andere Retroschlachtzuginstanz noch zu machen. Ich glaube mir fehlt nur noch BWL und ZG. Bei den anderen muss ich nur noch da Ruf farmen für Hydraxianer oder Nozdormus.....


----------



## Redrak (7. April 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Trolle wäre mir neu. Ansonsten würde ich noch das ein oder andere Lichbild neben Cain machen.
> 
> Was ich mir bis Cata vorgenommen habe, ich werde meinen alten Jäger (noch mit full t1 und Hauptmann Titel
> 
> ...



Denke mal auch die Trolle,die erobern ja schließlich die Echoinseln zurück,genauso wie die Gnome Gnomeregan und dann haben sie ja weiterhin ne Hauptstadt.


----------



## Kizna (7. April 2010)

Redrak schrieb:


> Denke mal auch die Trolle,die erobern ja schließlich die Echoinseln zurück,genauso wie die Gnome Gnomeregan und dann haben sie ja weiterhin ne Hauptstadt.



Cata Spoiler



Spoiler



Ging jetzt mehr um das Schicksal von Cairn und seinen Tod. Der Rest verändert sich zwar, lebt aber dennoch weiter.


----------



## wolfracht (7. April 2010)

Ich hätte noch gern den Wappenrock der rohen Gewalt.. aber die noch verbleibenden 69 Siege treiben mich in den Wahnsinn.


----------



## Melkorohl (7. April 2010)

Ich werde vorher meine 9te Klasse (priester) aus dem jetzigen Azeroth führen. Meine 10te Klasse (Mage) werde ich allerdings low lassen damit ich die neuen Gebiete durchquesten kann. Ansonsten kann ich meinen Gildenstatus nicht behalten xDD (wandelndes Lexikon) Naja was mach ich noch... hmm
Ich brauch dann nicht mehr viel tun hab ja schon fast alles gemacht in Azeroth (Eindeutig zu lange bei WoW geblieben -.-) ^^ Naja ich hoffe Cataclysm wird wieder... hmm nur ein bisschen anspruchsvoller auch für casuals. So Ini schwierigkeit Grube als Standart wär mal echt völlig Ok und so schwer ist die
ja nicht mal. Ich denke da sollte sich keiner beschweren können ^^ 

Aber btt: Mir ist was eingefallen... mit meinen ganzen Chars die Truhe im Schlingendorntal öffnen xD


----------



## Rokzar (7. April 2010)

Ich will mir noch einen Hexer leveln, um mich von der alten Welt zu verabschieden.

xD


----------



## crescent (7. April 2010)

the insane ^^


----------



## Kizna (7. April 2010)

crescent schrieb:


> the insane ^^



Uih na dann viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (7. April 2010)

andere frage mal eben so nebenbei was passiert mit den gebieten der twinks die man neu anfängt?
weiß das wer also fallen die gebiete weg oder kann man durch so ne art portal mit dem richtigen lv laufen und ins "kaputte" azeroth gehn?


----------

